# Japan rejects foreign plans for next-generation fighter



## OceanBonfire (1 Apr 2020)

> The Japanese Ministry of Defense's (MoD's) Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency (ATLA) has confirmed to Jane's that it plans to pursue a Japan-led development project of a next-generation fighter aircraft, rejecting proposals by foreign manufacturers, including the one by Lockheed Martin to develop a new stealthy aircraft by combining elements of the F-22 and F-35 fifth-generation fighters.
> 
> Tokyo aims to replace the Japan Air Self-Defense Force's (JASDF's) Mitsubishi F-2 fighter aircraft with a future fighter in the 2030s.
> 
> ...


----------

